# Trouble with hydraulics



## jill_negrete (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a ford jubilee and have had trouble with the hydraulics for 3 years - many tractor mechanics. It works fine for about 10 minutes then the hydraulics won't lift. We have rebuilt the hydraulics, new lines, different weight fluids, UGH!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Have you checked the pick up tube , to see if the screen is plugging up?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Jill! I echo what John says and suggest looking for air leaks in the pick up line as well.


----------



## jill_negrete (Mar 31, 2015)

*pick up lines*

I found a good diagram on pick up lines, I will try and figure it out. I have decided I must just learn the repair myself. Mechanics have had it 5 different times -odd because it works about 10 min then starts to shake and arms drop and won't lift. I just keep thinking it is really not anything big. Thanks again Jill


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Just a guess here, but I'm thinking you may still have the old vane style hydraulic pump, and that's where the problem is. Not much you can do with that pump any more, other than toss it in the weeds, and replace it with a piston pump.


----------

